# Introducing my second wild Corolla Horse!



## secuono

Hello BYHers!

Meet my second wild Corolla Spanish Horse, Phoenix!

He is about 5.5-6mo old now.

More pictures soon!

He has his own profile on Facebook, people love watching babies grow up! 

"Phoenix Corolla"
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100014340120566


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! He is super adorable!


----------



## TAH

So your raising other potatoe
Congrats on him


----------



## OneFineAcre

Corolla Spanish horse, meaning from Corolla, NC?


----------



## Ferguson K

He's adorable.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Very Nice!!...


----------



## secuono

Yes, he is from Corolla, NC. A Colonial Spanish Horse, there are a few different types and he's the Corolla strain.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

He came to say hello on his own! ♡


----------



## secuono

Cute stockings!


 



Shelly was not thrilled with the new guy.


 

 

Missy forgot her horse related manners, so Phoenix reminded her. Luckily, her two little fluffs knew to give the horse his space.


----------



## secuono

My older horses were quite nice to him! Very mellow and relaxed meeting him. So it seems I may be able to let them meet freely one at a time sooner than I thought. But for now, he'll be fenced out so he can settle in and figure out who everyone is and such.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!  He looks like a nice sturdy little guy.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Alexz7272

Oh my gosh he is adorable!! So Jealous and keep posting pictures!


----------



## secuono

Alexz7272 said:


> Oh my gosh he is adorable!! So Jealous and keep posting pictures!



Will certainly do that! 

He has a FB profile with over 150 friends already!


----------



## Baymule

He will make a nice riding horse. Did you go to North Carolina to adopt him?


----------



## Alexz7272

secuono said:


> Will certainly do that!
> 
> He has a FB profile with over 150 friends already!


 
He has more friends them me!


----------



## secuono

Alexz7272 said:


> He has more friends them me!



Lol, more than I do as well!   And all of them have been added since about 2pm today!


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> He will make a nice riding horse. Did you go to North Carolina to adopt him?



Sharon from East Coast Equestrian Training Center drove down the night he was rescued and has taken care of him until today. I picked him up from VA Beach/Pongo, Virginia, where they are located. His mother was found down and unable to get up, she had to be PTS.

He was going to be moved to the farm in NC in December or January, so it's nice that I was able to get him while he was still in VA. Took 4.5hrs one way. We took 2 overnight trips, one to just meet him and then to pick him up.


----------



## Baymule

Were you already interested in this breed and were you looking for one? Or was it just a fantastic opportunity that landed in your lap?


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> Were you already interested in this breed and were you looking for one? Or was it just a fantastic opportunity that landed in your lap?



My gelding is also a rescued wild Corolla.  
After his awesome turnaround mentality, he became my fav breed. Have thought of adding another eventually and sent in an application. But once I saw this baby and his momma was about 14h, I knew I had to get him! Some of the others can be very short, a little off or injured and probably not a good candidate to be ridden in the future, they have bottle necked genetically. I believe it was in 2014 that a new stallion was brought in, another banker/colonial spanish strain, to help widen their genepool. 

I originally wanted a QH, but so many are nothing like I used to know them to be.


----------



## OneFineAcre

secuono said:


> Yes, he is from Corolla, NC. A Colonial Spanish Horse, there are a few different types and he's the Corolla strain.


I've got some great pics of one on Carrot Island
They swim back and forth from Shackleford Banks

I remember when you could only get to Corolla with 4wd
And Cordova is further north from there
They were selling lots up there 15 years ago

The good thing about Shackleford is they will never be able to develop
It


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> Were you already interested in this breed and were you looking for one? Or was it just a fantastic opportunity that landed in your lap?


There is a population of wild horses on the barrier islands of NC that have been there since the 14 or 15 hundreds from ship wrecks on the islands I think
Spanish in origin
Park service maintains them
They have to round up some for management purposes
That's a cause I've been donating money to since the first time I laid eyes on one
They are magnificent animals
You haven't seen anything until
You've seen a horse jumping in breaking waves


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats
He is beautiful
Thank you from all of us who love those horses for taking care of him


----------



## secuono




----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> I've got some great pics of one on Carrot Island
> They swim back and forth from Shackleford Banks
> 
> I remember when you could only get to Corolla with 4wd
> And Cordova is further north from there
> They were selling lots up there 15 years ago
> 
> The good thing about Shackleford is they will never be able to develop
> It



We were clamming and this guy walked right past us.


----------



## promiseacres

He's a cutie!


----------



## secuono

At the 200 friend mark!


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhh - can I have him?     He's just so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## secuono




----------



## Baymule

So, since you will have TWO horses now......does this mean you have diabolical plans for you husband to join you on trail rides in the not so distant future? BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!!!


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> So, since you will have TWO horses now......does this mean you have diabolical plans for you husband to join you on trail rides in the not so distant future? BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!!!



He has zero interest in animals and riding. Plus, he can't ride, too round and I don't want just anyone riding my horses! =/
Still looking for local equine friends with minimal luck.


----------



## Baymule

Not even riding lessons? Haha. If he really has no interest, then you are blessed that he makes sure that you can follow your passion and enjoy your horses. There are very few husbands/wives that would make sure that their spouse got to enjoy something they themselves have no interest in.


----------



## Kusanar

Baymule said:


> Not even riding lessons? Haha. If he really has no interest, then you are blessed that he makes sure that you can follow your passion and enjoy your horses. There are very few husbands/wives that would make sure that their spouse got to enjoy something they themselves have no interest in.


lol, my husband has no interest in riding at all, he knows how and I have drug him out on a few rides, but he hates it... I have 6 horses....


----------



## secuono

He now has over 570 friends!


----------



## secuono

Nearing 1,000 real fast. He's a popular boy.


----------



## secuono

His expression! Lol


----------



## secuono

Well, that's the last time I agree to allow anyone to send things to the colt. She's now pissy about it.

I wonder if there's a rescue near by I can drop the balls off to...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

secuono said:


> Well, that's the last time I agree to allow anyone to send things to the colt. She's now pissy about it.



Well, that's not nice!


----------



## promiseacres

secuono said:


> Well, that's the last time I agree to allow anyone to send things to the colt. She's now pissy about it.
> 
> I wonder if there's a rescue near by I can drop the balls off to...


The lady who sent the balls??


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Don't know what she could be upset about - but a gift is a GIFT!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I forgot that some of you don't bother with FB, so posting pics here now, too. Sorry.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love those pics!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Looks like I have been forgetting to update you guys....Sorries.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## promiseacres

He's getting big!


----------



## Baymule

Great pics of your ponies! Post more often!


----------



## secuono

Failed to post more of them...
Sorries.
Pics from Halloween onward.


----------



## secuono




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures, ...your animals and farm is breath taking !


----------



## secuono

Been awhile again. My bad.
Figured out their proper breed name would be Corolla Banker.


----------



## secuono

Phoenix also had his first mini rides.


----------



## secuono

Been 6mo...


----------



## horseymama2

Such a cute baby!


----------



## secuono

I'm so dumb. I lost contact with a rescue that had a wild herd and sold the foals. It was around the time the horse this thread is about was being looked at.
Why dumb? Because they had 13h range ponies....unlike the tiny 12h one I got. Lol. I could of gotten a 13+ hand Corolla that was ride ready. 
Ah well. That's life for you...


----------



## secuono

Drug out the carts!
Mini cart not pictured, as I got it out afterwards. 
Phoenix needs his own harness. 
Swapped the long shafts for the short ones, then punched holes into the tugs to fit Dunie, 6-7 of them!
Need to find cheap nylon or biothane harnesses for a mini & small pony, or just make something. 




Tried to make cart the same size & place for differences. Little guy is in almost the right place, other needs to step up some.


----------



## secuono

Been awhile since I've asked him to do anything besides move over. 
He'll be 5 soon!


----------



## secuono

Lol, add a long line and you get MORE sass!
🤣
Clicked to upload them one at a time, so they're in order.


----------



## secuono

Couple of these at the start might be out of order.
He went better clockwise.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Much nicer today.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Worked on canter to trot transition today. A but of chaos before he figured it out.


----------



## secuono

A little different 
Leading by foot


----------



## secuono

Meeting squealing, zooming kids for the first time.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Some obstacles came in.
Cut a tree branch.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Mix of new n old.


----------

